# Probleme Twitter sur iPad et iPhone



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Depuis ce matin, que ce soit sur iPad ou iPhone, l'actualisation des tweets ne se fait plus sur l'un de mes comptes Twitter. 

Systématiquement j'ai le message
"Les Tweets ne se chargent pas pour l'instant - Veuillez appuyer pour réessayer "

Ça ne se produit qu'avec l'un de mes comptes et sur iPad et iPhone seulement, pas de souci via le site Web. 

J'ai tenté de
- supprimer mon compte pour le rajouter ensuite
- supprimer l'app Twitter pour la reinstaller. 

Chaque fois, lors de la premiere connexion j'obtiens les tweets les plus récents, mais ensuite, pas d'actualisation et le message indiqué plus haut s'affiche. 


Est-ce que ça peut être un bug avec certains comptes sur les serveurs de Tweeter?

D'autres ont deja rencontré ce probleme ou le rencontrent actuellement également?

Merci de vos retours


----------



## Sonrak (2 Novembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis ce matin, que ce soit sur iPad ou iPhone, l'actualisation des tweets ne se fait plus sur l'un de mes comptes Twitter.
> 
> ...


Gros j’ai la même et franchement sa me soûle


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2017)

Ok donc je ne cherche plus à résoudre le problème. 
On va attendre sagement que Trump libere de la bande passante...


----------



## Sonrak (2 Novembre 2017)

Franchement je désinstalle je réinstalle pour 5min de tweeter pour que le problème revienne


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2017)

Il vaut mieux attendre que le probleme soit résolu par tweeter, parce qu'en reinstallant trop souvent , tu vas finir par avoir ton compte bloqué par twitter pour raison de securite, tout ces installations risquant d'être jugées suspectes.


----------



## ralakasket (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, pour ma part le problème est survenu cette nuit vers 2h du matin, et depuis le même message s'affiche en haut de twitter, après avoir essayé les mêmes choses pour tenter de résoudre le problème, si vous avez des nouvelles ça serait gentil de m'en faire part
bonne fin de journée


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2017)

Ça refonctionne correctement depuis ce soir 22h.


----------

